# Italian Macaroni Salad



## amber (Apr 30, 2005)

1 lb. elbow macaroni
1 cup provolone cheese, shredded ( I had mine cut thin at the deli, then cut into squares)
2 tbsp fresh basil, chopped
1 cup roma tomatoes (plum tomatoes)
1/2 cup black olives, sliced
3 1/2 oz pepperoni, sliced (or to taste)
3 tbsp balsamic vinegar
3 tbsp olive oil
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
salt and pepper to taste

Cook pasta til el dente, cool and set aside.  Toss pasta in mixing bowl with remaining ingredients. Season to taste.  Chill and serve.  I liked it at room temperature.  Serves 6-8 people.  

This is really good, hope you guys try it.


----------



## licia (Apr 30, 2005)

It really looks delicious!!!! Will try it soon.


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2005)

*Amber, again, you are fabulous!*
*I think this would go wonderfully with the chicken I'm grilling tonight (thanks to Lutzzz's help earlier today)*


----------



## amber (Apr 30, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> It really looks delicious!!!! Will try it soon.


 
Thanks licia, hope you like it


----------



## amber (Apr 30, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> *Amber, again, you are fabulous!*
> *I think this would go wonderfully with the chicken I'm grilling tonight (thanks to Lutzzz's help earlier today)*


 
Yes it would go great with that chicken your making, I think you were the one that asked about a grilled whole chicken tonight?  What a fantastic tip from the person that showed pics on how to take the back bone out and press it down onto the grill.  Sorry I cannot remember who mentioned that tip, but it was a great one!  Hope you like the macaroni salad jkath


----------



## jkath (May 1, 2005)

*the pasta salad was fantastic! *
*I did change it a bit, so I wouldn't have to go to the grocery store - *
*I used the semi-wet, semi-dry mozzerella instead of parmesan, and used about a full cup. (I tend to go heavy on cheese). Also I didn't put in the meat. It was so good - even my son who hates cheese with a passion ate it! *


----------



## amber (May 1, 2005)

Glad you and your son liked it!  I'll be making it this week


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 2, 2005)

*amber*

Just like the eggplant w/salami is a favorite of ours.  This sounds great too!  Thanks for thinking of us.  Always try your recipes.


----------



## amber (May 2, 2005)

In The Kitchen, thanks so much for your comments. It's always good to hear feedback after posting a recipe.  That eggplant and salami dish is a favorite of mine too!


----------



## CyberSlag5k (May 6, 2005)

I'll definitely try this one out. Any suggestions as to what to sub the salami with for vegetarians?

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## amber (May 6, 2005)

CyberSlag5k said:
			
		

> I'll definitely try this one out. Any suggestions as to what to sub the salami with for vegetarians?
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!


 
For the eggplant, tomatoes, and salami recipe, I think I would substitute large thin slices of portobella mushrooms.  Try sauteeing it in a bit of canolla til the water runs out and becomes lightly crisp.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (May 6, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> For the eggplant, tomatoes, and salami recipe, I think I would substitute large thin slices of portobella mushrooms. Try sauteeing it in a bit of canolla til the water runs out and becomes lightly crisp.


 
Mmm...I've been meaning to dabble in portobella. Sounds like a great recipe. Thanks, Amber!


----------



## jkath (May 6, 2005)

*you don't really need to replace the meat, Cyber - *
*after all, you're getting protein in the cheese (I put in more cheese than was listed originally)*
*But, you will love this salad! Especially if you make a nice big portion, you can keep it in the frige for a couple of days and nosh when you're hungry *


----------



## amber (May 6, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> *you don't really need to replace the meat, Cyber - *
> *after all, you're getting protein in the cheese (I put in more cheese than was listed originally)*
> *But, you will love this salad! Especially if you make a nice big portion, you can keep it in the frige for a couple of days and nosh when you're hungry *


 
I thought cyber was referring to the eggplant dish, but was confused cause it was in the italian macaroni salad thread, but someone had mentioned the eggplant dish in the same thread as well.


----------



## Constance (May 6, 2005)

*substitute for salami*

If you add sliced green or kalamata olives, you'll get the same salty flavor that the salami provides.


----------

